# Gesshin Heiji 300mm Semi-Stainless Yanagiba



## JBroida (Aug 18, 2013)

Gesshin Heiji 300mm Semi-Stainless Yanagiba
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...hin-heiji-300-mm-semi-stainless-yanagiba.html


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 18, 2013)

wow.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 19, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> wow.



lus1:


----------

